# Incorrect...It is I, Who is NOT AMUSED



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

That is right folks...this is the first shot from ZK in the war with the Legion Of Boom...kind of a "thanks for your service", parting bomb for our good friend Pete...no surprise attacks, no hiding, no riddles to figure out. Simply some fine cigars (complete with custom Captain Ass blurry pic) for our good friend and now bombing enemy to enjoy.

Let this serve as a reminder to you LOBsters and Squids...ZK is here and we ain't going ANYWHERE!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

LOL. Nice package of sticks Kipp and looks like you still got the trash talking going....lol. Enjoy the smokes and great hit Pete!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

No, no, no David...these sticks are going OUT in the mail TODAY...and are headed to our good friend Pete! It is my first launch at one of the LOBsters...and I am going for Pete first...then Ian...then...awww hell, there isn't anyone after those two anyway.



Starbuck said:


> LOL. Nice package of sticks Kipp and looks like you still got the trash talking going....lol. Enjoy the smokes and great hit Pete!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ahhh - that infamous picture quality. Yeah - I'm pretty sure those are cigars, sure. What kinds?? Hmmm... brown ones???

Nice hit on Pete


Santa, Hey Santa... Yeah, I know what Kipp needs for Xmas! 

Cigars??? 
No, no, no - he needs a "Freakin Camera!!" :rapture:

PS - Don't shoot the messanger


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> No, no, no David...these sticks are going OUT in the mail TODAY...and are headed to our good friend Pete! It is my first launch at one of the LOBsters...and I am going for Pete first...then Ian...then...awww hell, there isn't anyone after those two anyway.


Oh my god....I read it all wrong. As you can see, I've yet to have my coffee as I was watching the stupid Monday night game go into overtime.

Anyway, nice selection Kipp and I am sure Pete will be more than excited to get these in the mail later this week.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Oh my god....I read it all wrong. As you can see, I've yet to have my coffee as I was watching the stupid Monday night game go into overtime.
> 
> Anyway, nice selection Kipp and I am sure Pete will be more than excited to get these in the mail later this week.


David I'm sure the blurry pic just transposed itself into blurry words too!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> David I'm sure the blurry pic just transposed itself into blurry words too!


Hey Santa...I know what Shawn needs for X-mas? One of thos electronic belts that shocks your SIBFO into shape!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Why would he need that when there is photoshop?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Hey Santa...I know what Shawn needs for X-mas? One of thos electronic belts that shocks your SIBFO into shape!


Well, what I really need is a SIBFO-lotomy....:thumb:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> David I'm sure the blurry pic just transposed itself into blurry words too!


Ahh yes that's exactly what it was Shawn. I just grabbed some coffee, came back to my desk, and I still read it just like I did the first time. Stupid picture! LOL.

Speaking of the picture, are you guys seeing some swishers, black n milds, and a few other duds? LOL. Sorry Kipp, I couldn't stop myself!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Ahh yes that's exactly what it was Shawn. I just grabbed some coffee, came back to my desk, and I still read it just like I did the first time. Stupid picture! LOL.
> 
> Speaking of the picture, are you guys seeing some swishers, black n milds, and a few other duds? LOL. Sorry Kipp, I couldn't stop myself!


Sorry bro...I know that you wanted those! Maybe I will hit you with the second WTF Pink Pony box that I have sitting in my office waiting for the perfect victim. :bolt:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice selection of sticks that you're hitting Pete with. I'm sure he'll enjoy them. 

2nd WTF box aging nicely in your office? Awesome! I'm sure it being humidified properly. :rofl:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Sorry bro...I know that you wanted those! Maybe I will hit you with the second WTF Pink Pony box that I have sitting in my office waiting for the perfect victim. :bolt:


Oh god please no Kipp. The last box was full of crap and I don't need another...lol. Seriously!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

max gas said:


> Nice selection of sticks that you're hitting Pete with. I'm sure he'll enjoy them.
> 
> 2nd WTF box aging nicely in your office? Awesome! I'm sure it being humidified properly. :rofl:


With the sticks in there ,drier is probably better. If they are REAL dry they will burn quick, minimizing the time you have to smoke it.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> With the sticks in there ,drier is probably better. If they are REAL dry they will burn quick, minimizing the time you have to smoke it.


Dryer does not make the stick brun quicker and less painful. Point in case, my review from this pass: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/299091-wtf-pink-pony-pass-review.html

Took me almost 1hr 30-45min to choke this bone dry crap stick down


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I do believe this is the first instance of a bomber showing his bomb before launching, yes? Interesting twist, Kipp!

Pete... good luck, lobster buddy.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> That is right folks...this is the first shot from ZK in the war with the Legion Of Boom...kind of a "thanks for your service", parting bomb for our good friend Pete...no surprise attacks, no hiding, no riddles to figure out. Simply some fine cigars (complete with custom Captain Ass blurry pic) for our good friend and now bombing enemy to enjoy.
> 
> Let this serve as a reminder to you LOBsters and Squids...ZK is here and we ain't going ANYWHERE!


something's fishy here.....of the literally hundreds upon hundreds of bomb threads involving advanced warnings I've read,this is the first time that a bomber has ever posted the contents of a bomb before it was sent....and from Captain Ass,no less.....nope,something is not kosher in Denmark.....

Not that I don't believe that I'm not gonna get what's posted here....I know the damage the Cap'n can do with a bomb.....those are some fantastic sticks there and I'm gonna enjoy the Hell out of 'em......but I smell Shenanigans afoot...and I know that the ZK just recruited a self-proclaimed "master of shenanigans" and this sounds like something right up his alley.....he just engineered a sweet mass bombing on a lad named Macke(which I was happy to be part of),so if Shenanigans are the order of the day,so be it....I know a thing or two about Shenanigans,myself.:evil:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I do believe this is the first instance of a bomber showing his bomb before launching, yes?


 Not quite. Someone did it before (I think it was Pete or Ian), but I don't think they announced who it was going to when they showed it.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

There are no shananigans at all...this is just Captain Ass taking on the Herfabomber (not the smartest thing I have ever done...but hell I have taken on Shuckins before too)!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Not quite. Someone did it before (I think it was Pete or Ian), but I don't think they announced who it was going to when they showed it.


That was my 100th bomb contest you might be thinking about???


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

pete hits real hard, I've learned from experience. enjoy the bounty


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

k-morelli said:


> pete hits real hard, I've learned from experience. enjoy the bounty


Thank you for the hard hitting compliment...but alas, it is PETE who will be enjoying the bounty, as it is I, Captain Ass, who is sending TO Pete!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Thank you for the hard hitting compliment...but alas, it is PETE who will be enjoying the bounty, as it is I, Captain Ass, who is sending TO Pete!


He's talking about when Pete retaliates and bombs your ass back to the stone age.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> He's talking about when Pete retaliates and bombs your ass back to the stone age.


Big talk from one of the irrelevant members of the LOBsters...if youa ren't Pete or Ian, please, sit down AND SHUT UP! :deadhorse:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Not quite. Someone did it before (I think it was Pete or Ian), but I don't think they announced who it was going to when they showed it.


oh yeah


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> That was my 100th bomb contest you might be thinking about???


oh yeah


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Big talk from one of the irrelevant members of the LOBsters...if youa ren't Pete or Ian, please, sit down AND SHUT UP! :deadhorse:


Nobody talks to a member of the Legion of BOOM! like that,Captain ADD

'cept me

Blasting you back to the stone age won't be far enough....I'm gonna blast you back so far in Time you'll actually hear God say "Let there be...shit,what am I gonna call this stuff?"


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

The Bible according to Pete would be a very interesting book to read...


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice selection :tu


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Nobody talks to a member of the Legion of BOOM! like that,Captain ADD
> 
> 'cept me
> 
> Blasting you back to the stone age won't be far enough....I'm gonna blast you back so far in Time you'll actually hear God say "Let there be...shit,what am I gonna call this stuff?"


Let there be ass kicking llama's...and there was ass kicking llamas! Pete, you are my friend, buddy, compadre...but when the lesser LOBsters act up, I will smack them down...first verbally, then with force, if they persist.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Persist, Dan.


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh what fun this appears to be. One fierce and scary leader is going to send some dud sticks to another fierece and scary leader on the forum. Kipp's leftover and second hand sticks will become Pete's most prized possessions in his 25 count humidor.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Not quite. Someone did it before (I think it was Pete or Ian), but I don't think they announced who it was going to when they showed it.


Not me...


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Don't worry Derek, some loud mouthed llama that sends out one bomb to a member of the LOB and then expects us to all shut up and bow before his superiority doesn't scare me. I shall persist with further trash talk and further destruction of his mailbox until he's nothing but a malnourished, balding llama crying his eyes out in the fetal position.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> The Bible according to Pete would be a very interesting book to read...


And on the 7th day god said, "Yo! Anyone got a match? I need to light this sum bitch up!" And then there was a light.


----------



## Squid Agent 008 (Nov 1, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> Oh what fun this appears to be. One fierce and scary leader is going to send some dud sticks to another fierece and scary leader on the forum. Kipp's leftover and second hand sticks will become Pete's most prized possessions in his 25 count humidor.


Maybe we should team up and obliterate everyone. Oh wait, you are a fraud, so that will not work.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Maybe we should get the hip waders out - gettin deep in here!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

"Incorrect...It is I, Who is NOT AMUSED" is, in fact, incorrect.

"Incorrect ... It is I Who am NOT AMUSED" is correct.

Now that I've straightened out your grammar, you kids go on and play ...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Let there be ass kicking llama's...and there was ass kicking llamas! Pete, you are my friend, buddy, compadre...but when the lesser LOBsters act up, I will smack them down...first verbally, then with force, if they persist.


there are no lesser LOBsters...in reality,there are more LOBsters.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> Oh what fun this appears to be. One fierce and scary leader is going to send some dud sticks to another fierece and scary leader on the forum. Kipp's leftover and second hand sticks will become Pete's most prized possessions in his 25 count humidor.


meanwhile...in his Fortress of Anonymity hidden somewhere in the depths of his imagination,the mysterious and highly ineffectual Secretly jealous Squid Agent 007 plots the demise of bombing groups whose members actually have the balls to take their hits like Men out in the open.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Tritones said:


> "Incorrect...It is I, Who is NOT AMUSED" is, in fact, incorrect.
> 
> "Incorrect ... It is I Who am NOT AMUSED" is correct.
> 
> Now that I've straightened out your grammar, you kids go on and play ...


Who is you to be correcting people's grammar?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

szyzk said:


> Who is you to be correcting people's grammar?


he am Tritones

Tritones are smart


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> No, no, no David...these sticks are going OUT in the mail TODAY...and are headed to our good friend Pete! It is my first launch at one of the LOBsters...and I am going for Pete first...then Ian...then...awww hell, there isn't anyone after those two anyway.


Sam: Them is fighting words! Time to let the bunny out of the cage
Max: Can I go lay down a hurting?
Sam: Go get him little buddy!


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> meanwhile...in his Fortress of Anonymity hidden somewhere in the depths of his imagination,the mysterious and highly ineffectual Secretly jealous Squid Agent 007 plots the demise of bombing groups whose members actually have the balls to take their hits like Men out in the open.


But it's so much fun picking on the llamas and LOB's as I drive you all nuts with my so called "fake" identity. If I were to reveal myself, the llamas and LOB's would in doubt be the jealous ones. I know it's hard not to feel important in life, feel like you mean something, wishing you had the collection of the Secret Agent. Perhaps one day you will, if you carefully listen to my words and follow my lead. Yes one day Pete for you can be just like me and enjoy the fine cigars for years to come, just as I have Pete. But, for now, you must earn your way and show you are worthy, than you will be rewarded. Your first lesson Pete will be to stop bombing Squids and your own kind, the LOB's, with second hand smokes, backwoods, and JR special selections.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> he am Tritones
> 
> Tritones are smart












"I am so smart, S-M-R-T... I mean, S-M-A-R-T!"


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Who is you to be correcting people's grammar?


*I ...*


*... AM ...*


*... GRAMMAR MAN!*


----------

